
Fuzzing Filesystems on NetBSD via AFL+KCOV [pdf] - fcambus
https://netbsd.org/~kamil/Maciej_Grochowski-FS_Fuzzing_EuroBSDCon2019.pdf
======
fcambus
To give a bit more context, this is part of a wider effort to fuzz the NetBSD
kernel.

This other presentation from EuroBSDcon 2019 is an overview of the ongoing
work:
[https://netbsd.org/~kamil/eurobsdcon2019_fuzzing/presentatio...](https://netbsd.org/~kamil/eurobsdcon2019_fuzzing/presentation.html)

